
Firefox fail: Layoffs kill Mozilla's push beyond the browser - taytus
https://www.cnet.com/news/mozilla-layoff-firefox-device-relevance/
======
sciurus
Why was a story from 2017 submitted today?

~~~
dredmorbius
Probably related to today's layoff announcements:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22057737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22057737)

Possibly sloppy search / date checking.

